# Disney Fairies



## Skychickens (Jul 20, 2018)

Okay. I cannot be the only fur on this site that has a soft spot for the movies. I've never gotten the books, but oh do I want to. I've read the whole wiki if that counts... and growing up I was a _HUGE_ fan of Tinker Bell. I have always loved fairies. All of them. Even the mean scary ones from old mythology. 

So when the Disney Fairies movies started coming out, I drank that up _every year_ like it was candy made for me personally.

Then...it stopped. 

Because of the stint I have been in recently, and all this downtime I have being jobless and scrounging bill money from art comms (you wouldn't believe how much happier I am okay) I have been watching the movies all but on repeat. I even got my wife to start watching them with me, and she's even designing a fairy OC for herself! I. Love. Disney. Fairies. I just...sometimes pretend they aren't part of the verse and Pixie Hollow is it. Yeah.

Anyway. _Please_ tell me I am, in fact, not the only fur that loves the Disney Fairies. I want to draw fairies, I want to write little drabbles in the verse with a whole bunch of OCs...I love their talents and magic and so much of them. 

My favorite movies are Secret of the Wings and The Pirate Fairy (even if it bombed...) because they just added so much lore. Eeeeeven if I tell the continuity checkers they missed a few things with those. Personally I think Lasseter and the whole team outdid themselves with those. They were so pretty and the new characters they added were just so _good._ Like, Lord Malory had so much _fuel_ to be a stereotypical _jerk_ but he was just. So. _Good._ Then Z actually did what I thought should have happened earlier. She _ran off_ and _made her own thing._ Screw fairy society and what they expected of her, she found her own. Granted it all blew up in her face and she had to go back where they were like "yaknow. We should like, not have been such jerks. We're just super happy you're back." 

And let's not deny that Clank and Baubble are _definitely _Lasseter's _fantastic_ attempt at sliding a gay couple under the radar. They just. I don't know. Live together. Are inseparable. Work on all the same projects. Their house is tiny where else are they sleeping but _together._ They are a thing okay? I will go down with my little fairy ship.

And I don't often ship.

There's just something about movies intended for younger audiences that just appeals to me in their whole-hearted goodness. These movies do take some bigger elements and puts them in there so well that older viewers can really enjoy them too. Not to mention, _they are super pretty._

Anyway. Now that my own babble is over...I just really love these and wanted to share in my enthusiasm.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 22, 2018)

So Disney Faeries does not appeal to me but your enthusiasm and love of it and reading you geeking out over it makes my heart swell happily and gives me hope for the world.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 22, 2018)

David Drake said:


> So Disney Faeries does not appeal to me but your enthusiasm and love of it and reading you geeking out over it makes my heart swell happily and gives me hope for the world.


Close enough! I do love geeking out about them yes. Nice to see someone taking something out of my geeking.


----------



## waterfrog992 (Aug 25, 2018)

Skychickens, you are not alone. Those are my favorites of the movies too. The trailer for Secret of the Wings was actually what drew me to the series. I love natural disaster movies and it had a close enough in the trailer to draw my interest, but I hate watching series from the middle, even if each movie can stand alone, so I watched all of them and loved them myself.
Though personally, I didn't like The Great Fairy Rescue.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 25, 2018)

waterfrog992 said:


> Skychickens, you are not alone. Those are my favorites of the movies too. The trailer for Secret of the Wings was actually what drew me to the series. I love natural disaster movies and it had a close enough in the trailer to draw my interest, but I hate watching series from the middle, even if each movie can stand alone, so I watched all of them and loved them myself.
> Though personally, I didn't like The Great Fairy Rescue.


*SCREAMS* TOOK A MONTH BUT LOOK I FOUND SOMEONE!!

I really didn't like that one either...I mean thanks for Vidia development but...too many people and too much weird pacing. Also trying to shove old Peter Pan lore into a series that really seems to be trying to deviate from Peter Pan in the movies.

Like, he shows up in the books apparently and that's fine but...shoving lore into a thing without a lot of good bone behind it was too much. I think they did better in Pirate Fairy.


----------



## waterfrog992 (Aug 25, 2018)

Completely agree! Like the final season of Once Upon A Time! They suddenly towards the end of the season added in a time travel element and it was like "What?! Where'd that come from? This curse was supposed to be a variation of the original and the original did not include time travel at all and Regina had never time traveled so where'd that come from?!"


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 25, 2018)

waterfrog992 said:


> Completely agree! Like the final season of Once Upon A Time! They suddenly towards the end of the season added in a time travel element and it was like "What?! Where'd that come from? This curse was supposed to be a variation of the original and the original did not include time travel at all and Regina had never time traveled so where'd that come from?!"


Never watched that actually.

Oh, I saw the lineup for a lot of things and it was showing a new fairy movie in 2020. Disney Toons Studios was/is being gotten rid of so they had to find a new studio to produce it. Since the last two movies didn't do great financially they scrapped the movie they were working on until they could find a new studio.

From what I was reading.

Because Lasseter keeps pushing for it.


----------

